# Connecting HDMI cable to 625??



## Scratch (Dec 27, 2003)

Okay, first I'm not even sure I'm on the right message board and second, I don't have any idea whether what I'm about to ask will work. So here goes...a friend of mine told me I could hook up my Sharp Aquos HDTV and 625 DVR with an HDMI connection. He told me I could use an adapter for the back of the 625. Is this right or has my friend lost his mind!


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Lost his mind. HDMI is an HD cable while the 625 is strictly an sd receiver. The 921, 942 and 811 had DVI outputs and there is an adaptor to go from DVI to HDMI, he is probably thinking of that.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Or his friend is confusing the 625 with the 622 which does have an HDMI output on it.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> Or his friend is confusing the 625 with the 622 which does have an HDMI output on it.


And the ViP622 is a HD DVR


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Scratch said:


> Okay, first I'm not even sure I'm on the right message board and second, I don't have any idea whether what I'm about to ask will work. So here goes...a friend of mine told me I could hook up my Sharp Aquos HDTV and 625 DVR with an HDMI connection. He told me I could use an adapter for the back of the 625. Is this right or has my friend lost his mind!


Scratch,

He is alittle off. If you could figure a way to connect an HDMI cable to a 625 and also get it to function then I have a Thousand Dollars to the individual that could be it to work.

John


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Um John, perhaps you should retract the reward offer.... There are several companies that produce HDMI switch boxes, you could feed composite or S-video in and get an HDMI out, one company is Gefen. Some AV Receivers will also switch content to HDMI, problem is this solution is a very expensive one. 

OK, no you couldn't hook an HDMI cable directly to a 625, but there are ways to get the signal to the display that way, and well, your 1000 dollars would pay for a good chunk of one of those solutions.  :grin:


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Jason Nipp said:


> Um John, perhaps you should retract the reward offer.... There are several companies that produce HDMI switch boxes, you could feed composite or S-video in and get an HDMI out, one company is Gefen. Some AV Receivers will also switch content to HDMI, problem is this solution is a very expensive one.
> 
> OK, no you couldn't hook an HDMI cable directly to a 625, but there are ways to get the signal to the display that way, and well, your 1000 dollars would pay for a good chunk of one of those solutions.  :grin:


Jason,

My offer was really to see if he could modify the actual 625 so as to have a functional HDMI port built in the unit.

John


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

HDMI high definition multimedia interface even with switches Jason how would you get high definition out of a SD receiver, simulated/upconverted but not true HD.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

boba said:


> HDMI high definition multimedia interface even with switches Jason how would you get high definition out of a SD receiver, simulated/upconverted but not true HD.


I didn't say it would be HD boba... in fact I didn't say anything about output resolutiions.....only that it could be switched if one really wanted it to be.

In any case I am sure the original poster's friend confused the 625 and 622.


----------



## Scratch (Dec 27, 2003)

Actually my friend doesn't even have Dish. He has Time-Warner cable and just assumed all of the receivers (cable and satellite) were the same. Just thought I would clear this up. It was an honest mistake on his part.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

If you have a HD TV why not get HD service and a VIP622? It has HDMI and DVR functions and a better picture on HD channels.


----------



## Scratch (Dec 27, 2003)

I probably will eventually upgrade to an hdtv package, but right now I'm broke from buying Christmas presents.


----------

